# Make a Fake (Pokemon)!



## see ya (Mar 12, 2009)

So, yeah, just a thread to write down any fake pokemon you've thought up. Sorry if this thread's been done before: 

So, here's your template. You don't have to use all of these:

Name:
Element:
Type: (You know, like how Latias is "the Eon pokemon". That sort of thing)
Ability:
Height:
Weight:
Description:
Inspiration: (Where you got the idea and name for this pokemon)
Pokedex Entry:
Legendary?: (Yes or no)
Gender Ratio: 
Egg Group
Evolutions/Devolutions:
Base Stats:
HP: 
Atk:
Def:
Sp. Atk:
Sp. Def
Spd:
Attacks: (If you make up a new attack, describe it)
Tier: (If this were available to players, what tier do you think it'd be in? For reference, there's Uber, which are too powerful for normal play, OU or Overused, who are commonly seen in Competitive, and UU or Underused, which are less common because of some limitation)

Here's one I made up:

*Name:* Mydria
*Element:* Psychic/Normal
*Type:* Brainwave
*Ability:* Subsonic (All pokemon in battle against it will become confused upon entry. Can be healed with Persim or Lum berry or with Yellow Flute, though will be confused again if withdrawn and sent out. Does not affect pokemon with "Soundproof)

*Height:* 2'00''
*Weight:* 18 lbs. 

*Description:* Its body structure is like Mew's (Big head, small body, large legs). Sweeping back from its head are two long, thick antennae that end in three small, inward facing "hooks". Its face is round and its cheeks sweep towards the back of its head to points. Its eyes are very large and have no pupils, irises or whites, instead just swirling colors. Its body is frail, and instead of arms it has small fairy-like wings, that are split like a butterfly's. It has four thin tails with glowing tips.

*Inspiration:* It may seem like a Mew ripoff, but it's actually based around the idea of mind-alteration, brainwave entrainment in particular, which is manipulations of sound frequencies to alter one's mind in some way. It originally had a very different design, but it was too awkward, and it just turned out to be very Mew-like. Its name comes from the term "mydriasis", which is the dilation of the pupils due to, among other factors, hallucinogen use. I just thought it sounded cool. >_>
Gender Ratio: 50% Male, 50% Female
Egg Group: Cannot breed
Evolutions/Devolutions: None

*Base Stats:*
HP: 30
Atk: 20
Def: 15
Sp. Atk: 115
Sp. Def: 60
Spd: 50

*Pokedex Entry:* This pokemon is incredibly frail. To ward off predators, it developed a powerful brainwave frequency that distorts the minds of anything that comes near it.

*Legendary?:* Sort of. It's very, very rare, but not a legend.
*Tier:* Uber, most likely. Its stats are pretty sad except for its Sp. Atk, but that ability's pretty insane.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, here's me, (Alxprit), but he's not much of an original creation.

Name: Alxprit
Element: Psychic
Type: Imagination Pokemon
Ability: Levitate

Description: Alxprit has the Lake trio's body, which is a Mew-like body with small, pointy feet, two thin tails that end in Maple leaf shaped points, each "leaf" with a red jewel encrusted in it. One tail points up and the other points down. Also, he has two thin hands with two small fingers each.
The highlight is the head. Unlike the other members of the Lake Trio, it has a large green helmet with two large spikes coming out each side (four on the back, arranged in a square) except the front, which instead has a very large A on it.
The eyes are normal and there is a red gem on its forehead.
On my DeviantArt: http://latiaslord.deviantart.com/art/Alxprit-111735646

Inspiration: One day I had a dream that a fourth member of the lake trio existed within the imagination, so I made a Lake Trio member with abnormal features and somewhat narcissistic properties. No biggie.

Pokedex Entry: "It is an elusive creature that is said to only appear within the dreams of children. Legends say it's a meld of the other lake guardians."
Legendary?: Yes
Tier: Borderline, probably. I don't see Alxprit fighting, but he if did he'd probably be weaker than the other Lake Trio members.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 13, 2009)

You forgot some stuff, like gender ratio, egg groups and evolutions/devolutions, but I'll do one anyway.

*Name:* Banshain
*Element:* Ghost/Steel
*Type: * Sensitive Pokémon
*Ability:* Sensitive Heart, a ability unique to Banshain. Unless Happiness is over 100, Banshain can't use moves that are super effective against the current enemy. If happiness is maxed, then super effective moves do 25% more damage.

*Height:* 4'9" (1.5 metre)
*Weight:* 22 lbs.

*Evolves from:* Spirittle (level up with maximum happiness)
*Evolves to:* None
*Gender Ratio:* 50% M 50% F
*Egg group(s):* Indeterminate

*Description:* this picture, drawn by Kratos Aurion, original by me.

*Inspiration: * Banshees, tortured spirits, combined with chains and with the look of voodoo-dolls. The name is a combination of Banshee and Chain.

*Pokedex Entry:* Banshain is extremely sensitive, unless they get lots of love and care from their trainer, this Pokémon will go into a deep depression. It's said that if Banshain is neglected for to long, it's chains will grow stuck into the ground until it feels loved once again.
*Legendary?: * No, but it's devolution, Spirittle, is a bit rare.

Base Stats:
*HP:* 75
*Atk:* 130
*Def:* 70
*Sp. Atk:* 130
*Sp. Def* 70
*Spd:* 55

*Attacks: * Banshain would haver a wide move pool, being learn moves such as Gyro Ball, Dark Pulse, Shadow Claw, Thunder Bolt and Fake Tears for example. It would also be able to inherit the Elemental Punches if the father was a Dusklops/Dusknoir, and Pain Split if the father was a Misdreavus/Mismagius.

*Tier:* OU, because of the wide movepool, HUGE asset of defences, three immunities, and a high attack and special attack stat, making it effective in both parts.


----------



## Objection! (Mar 13, 2009)

Name: Bruant
Element: Fire
Type: Pyromaniac
Ability: Flame Scorcher (made my own)
Height:2'03" 
Weight:29.6 lbs. 
Description: Bruant is yellow all over has a puny body with stubby legs and arms and an enormous head. It has an enormous mouth and blown-up cheeks.
Inspiration: The name sounds a bit like burnt and the opening mouth reminded me of an old Lilo& Stitch character who created black holes when he opened his mouth.
Pokedex Entry:This small creature live alone as the flame they produce in their mouth can be a danger hazard. Whenever it opens its mouth, flames accidently build up and spit out.
Legendary?:  no
Base Stats:
HP: 30
Atk: 20
Def: 25
Sp. Atk: 70
Sp. Def 15
Spd: 20
Attacks: Ember, Scratch, Body Slam & Endure
Tier: Not fully evolved, UU

(Made him up on the spot)


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 13, 2009)

Name:Dimenti
Element: normal
Type: Dimensional
Ability: Rift Jumper
Height:1'00" 
Weight: 39.9 lbs. 
Description: The chunky small pokemon has a badge with a cross on it thats stuck to its skin. It has 2 podgy legs with no feet. Its 2 arms are by its sides with 2 sets of claws on them. A white mask shows where his hidden eyes are.
Pokedex Entry:Dimenti can travel through time and space and through different dimensions simply by cutting holes in the dimension and jumping through it, it is unknown how it does this, there are a almost- extinct species.
Legendary?: hard to find but not a legendary
Base Stats:
HP: 55
Atk: 70
Def: 20
Sp. Atk: 50
Sp. Def 30
Spd: 10
Attacks: Rift Stabiliser (collides 2 dimensions at the enemy)
            Slash
            Taunt
            Swift
Tier: UU


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 13, 2009)

Name: Wolfreeze
Element: Normal/Ice
Type: The Wolfdog Pokémon
Ability: Freezing Body (contact with the Pokémon may freeze the foe).
Height: 4'06
Weight: 102 Pounds
Description: A wolf/huskey-like Pokémon, it is blue and wears a torn scarf. Also, it has claws, and the color of its scarf depends on its gender. Females have a dark pink one, and males have a dark blue one.
Inspiration: Because I feel we need more type combos, and Normal/Ice seemed like a good one to me. Plus, I really likes wolves and huskies.
Pokedex Entry: As a result of being exposed to the cold of a Never Melt Ice, it mutated from Wolfice. It battles with sharp claws and fangs, along with its ability to cause blizzards. (If it was in a real game, either the department store would sell Never Melt Ices, or you would be able to dig them up.)
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: 50% male, 50% female.
Egg Group: Field
Evolutions/Devolutions: Pre-evolved forms are Wolfie (Normal) and Wolfice (Normal/Ice).
Base Stats:
HP: 60
Atk: 70
Def: 50
Sp. Atk: 70
Sp. Def: 50
Spd: 60
Attacks: Ice Claw, which is an Ice-type version of Slash, etc. Blizzard Chomp, which is an Ice-type version of Crunch. It can also use many others.
Tier: OU

So, what do you think?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 13, 2009)

*Name:* Orsprey
*Element:* Steel/Dark
*Type:* Shield
*Ability:* Levitate
*Height:* 4'8"
*Weight:* 73 lbs
*Description:* Well, it's a bird with four wings that are like shields, and its plumage is a dusky, smoky blue. Its silver eyes are dead-looking and have a zombie-like glint in them. It has two talons and iron-hard feathers.
*Inspiration:* Idea- Birds and Steelix.
Name - Ore + Osprey
*Pokedex Entry:* Its four wings are like shield. The talons of an ORSPREY can grip anything and prevent escape.
*Legendary?:* No
*Gender Ratio:* Male 50%; Female 50%
*Egg Group:* Flying / Mineral
*Evolutions/Devolutions:* None

Base Stats:
*HP:* 56
*Atk:* 56
*Def:* 145
*Sp. Atk:* 56
*Sp. Def:* 145
*Spd:* 30
*Attacks:* I'm too lazy to fill this out.
*Tier:* OU / Tank


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

Name: Fungoid
Element: Poison/Grass
Type: Fungi
Ability: Cloud Nine (stops the effect of weather)
Height: 2'5"
Weight: 23 lbs
Description: This pokemon has long, thin droopy arms which stay by its sides, It is cream coloured with a white circle on its stomach. Its mushroom "hat" covers most of its eyes and it round with white lines across it.
Inspiration: Gloom & Vileplume
Pokedex Entry: It sticks itself to trees to gain power, if it focuses hard enough FUNGOID can sap the power out of any single tree.
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: Male 70%; Female 30%
Evolutions/Devolutions: 1 evolution called Fungui


----------



## Flora (Mar 14, 2009)

Name: Kittox
Element: Normal/Poison
Type: Venomous
Ability: Venom Bite: If Kittox utilizes her fangs to bite a Pokemon, there is a 30% chance of being poisoned.
Height: 2 ft, 6 in.
Weight: 32 lbs.
Description: Kittox has very fluffy, dark purple fur. Its stomach area, however, is white. It has small, light purple, fox-like ears and red eyes, along with a single black tail and smallish fangs.
Inspiration: Idea: I wanted to make a fox Pokemon. The name "Kittox" popped into my head and the rest is history.
Name: Kitsune+Toxic (no, not Kitten+ox.)
Pokedex Entry: KITTOX stores a small amount of poison in its fangs. They often travel in groups, giving them a stronger chance of catching and immobilizing an enemy Pokemon.
Legendary?: No.
Gender Ratio: 50% male, 50% female
Egg Group: Ground
Evolutions/Devolutions: Evolves into Venomoux with a Leaf Stone. (why? The TCG comes to mind)
Base Stats: Will finish later.
HP: 70
Atk: 75
Def: 65
Sp. Atk: 70
Sp. Def: 70
Spd: 80
Attacks: Finishing later.
Tier: UU


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: Silur
Element: Water/Ground
Type: Silurian
Ability: Body Armour
Height: 3 ft, 1 in.
Weight: 32 lbs.
Inspiration: Idea: A pokemon based on something from the triassic period.
Name: (Smaller version of Silurian)
Pokedex Entry: SILUR scavenge the world to find traces of the triassic/jurrassic period and will take on any challenger. SILUR's body has adapted in the present for living underwater.
Legendary?: No.
Gender Ratio: 40% male, 60% female
Egg Group: Ground
Evolutions/Devolutions:None
Base Stats: 
HP: 120
Atk: 60
Def: 35
Sp. Atk: 65
Sp. Def: 20
Spd: 10
Attacks: AncientPower/Aqua Jet/Rock Polish/Frustration
Tier: UU


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 19, 2009)

Based off an ancient Chinese legend of four guardians, come an epic group! Too lazy to do stats.

Name: Seilong
Element: Ice/Dragon
Type: Eastern
Ability: Serene Grace
Height: 38'9"
Weight: 1982.5 lbs
Description: A blue Oriental-style dragon, but with crystalline antlers and shining wings.
Inspiration: Seiryuu and Qinglong of Japanese/Chinese stories.
Pokedex Entry: Seilong, according to ancient lore, is guardian of the cold and wet Eastern Mijen.
Legendary?: Yes

Name: Genwu
Element: Grass/Rock
Type: Northern
Ability: Serene Grace
Height: 24'9"
Weight: 4652.3 lbs
Description: A black turtle with a long, rock-covered tail, a serpentine neck, and a minature jungle on its back.
Inspiration: Genbu and Xuanwu of Japanese/Chinese stories.
Pokedex Entry: Genwu is protector of Northern Mijen, which is hot and wet.
Legendary?: 

Name: Byahu
Element: Electric/Ghost
Type: Western
Ability: Serene Grace
Height: 19'1"
Weight: 2902.7 lbs
Description: A white tiger with lightning-shaped purple stripes, and two extra tails, all three with orbs on the tips.
Inspiration: Byakko and Baihu of Japanese/Chinese lore.
Pokedex Entry: Byahu is the deity that watches over the cold and dry Western Mijen.
Legendary?: Yes

Name: Sukyei
Element: Fire/Flying
Type: Southern
Ability: Serene Grace
Height: 35'0"
Weight: 1743.0 lbs
Description: A red sparrow with  four flaming talons and eight fiery wings and a horn on its head.
Inspiration: Suzaku and Zhuque of Japanese/Chinese lore.
Pokedex Entry: Sukyei is the defender of dry and wet Southern Mijen according to enduring folklore.
Legendary?: Yes


----------



## Meririn (Mar 21, 2009)

Name: Reveneon
Element: Ghost
Type: Returning
Ability: Synchronize
Height: 2’3
Weight: 25 lbs
Description: This Pokémon has all the usual Eeveelution characteristics – long ears, black eyes and a long tail. It has dark gray fur all over its body and many bones above its skin. It has ribs and a spine outside of its body, and what resemble finger-bones form a fringe around its neck. Three sets of these bones also protrude from its forehead, and there are four of them around each of its ankles. Its tail is a long extension of its spine. 
Inspiration: The name comes from the usual –eon plus ‘revenir’, the French verb meaning to come back. I thought that a ghost version of Eevee would be a given, and I thought something like this was a way to make it better than just the typical ethereal spectre.
Pokedex Entry: Its love for its trainer has made it come back from death. It will serve its trainer even after they have both departed from this world.
Legendary?: Nope
Gender Ratio: Same as for Eevee.
Egg Group: Ground
Evolutions/Devolutions: Evolves from Eevee by giving an Eevee an Everstone, raising it to Level 99, and feeding it a Rare Candy. It will revert to Level 5 since it has died, like most Pokemon do when they die and become Gastlys. 
Attacks: 

'Birth': Tackle, Tail Whip
Lv. 08: Sand Attack
Lv. 16: Shadow Ball
Lv. 23: Quick Attack
Lv. 30: Supersonic
Lv. 36: Slash
Lv. 42: Spite
Lv. 47: Spine Whip
Lv. 56: Perish Song

Spine Whip is an attack exclusive to this Pokemon. It has 15 PP and does circa 90 for base power. It also has a 30% chance of lowering the foe's Defense.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 21, 2009)

Name: Brawnfocks
Element: Water/ electric
Type: Plasma
Ability: Arena Trap
Height: 5ft, 5 in.
Weight: 44 lbs.
Pokedex Entry: BRAWNFOCKS is a strange pokemon that likes to annoy people and other pokemon by chiming his bells stupidly loud in their ears. It leaves their ears ringing. It can swim and run fast. BRAWNFOCKS  have also been known to use electricity when powered up.
Legendary?: No.
Gender Ratio: 50% male, 50% female
Egg Group: water
Evolutions/Devolutions:None
Base Stats: 
HP: 125
Atk: 30
Def: 70
Sp. Atk: 79
Sp. Def: 90
Spd: 80
: Aqua Tail/ Shock Wave/ Headbutt/ Bounce
Tier: UU


----------



## xkze (Mar 24, 2009)

Name: Jesusmon
Element: Holy Ghost
Type: the LORD pokemon
Ability: Turn the Other Cheek (Jesusmon cannot inflict damage on opponent)
Height: ∞
Weight: ∞
Location: Jesusmon is all around us
Inspiration: the actual Jesus
Legendary?: Yes
Gender Ratio: Always Jesus
Egg Group: Gods
Base Stats: ∞
HP: ∞
Atk: ∞
Def: ∞
Sp. Atk: ∞
Sp. Def: ∞
Spd: ∞
Attacks: all of them
Tier: God Tier


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 24, 2009)

Name: Araiban (uh-ray-bahn)
Element: Normal
Type: Cheetah
Ability: Limber. Keen Eye
Description: A slightly longer Persian crossed with a cheetah--its fur is a deeper yellow than Persian and has spots, smaller (almost almond shaped) eyes, and a slightly lerger green gem in its head
Inspiration: Araiban is an anagram of Arabian, and is loosely based on depictions of ancient Egyptian cats. 
Pokedex Entry: "It is revered for the gem on its head, which is said to help it predict the future and bless those it favors." 
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: 50-50
Evolutions/Devolutions: Meowth->(lv. 28)Persian->(Dawn Stone)Araiban


----------



## see ya (Mar 24, 2009)

Xikaze said:


> Name: Jesusmon
> Element: Holy Ghost
> Type: the LORD pokemon
> Ability: Turn the Other Cheek (Jesusmon cannot inflict damage on opponent)
> ...


...You win.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 24, 2009)

Xikaze said:


> Name: Jesusmon
> Element: Holy Ghost
> Type: the LORD pokemon
> Ability: Turn the Other Cheek (Jesusmon cannot inflict damage on opponent)
> ...


I admit it, you win so much.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 24, 2009)

Made by this guy. Oops, sorry.
Name: Derithi
Element: Grass/Steel
Type: Scythe
Ability: Synchronize
Height: 7’5
Weight: 92lbs
 lives outside of the pokemon community and tries to hunt smaller pokemon. It'll take on any challenge and go life on their own, brothers or sisters that don't kill each other hunt together. DERITHI will sleep anywhere.
Inspiration: The design was originally a scyther evo but I prefer it as its own type.
Pokedex Entry:DERITHI live outside the pokemon community and tries to hunt smaller pokemon. It'll take on any challenge and go life on their own, brothers or sisters that don't kill each other hunt together. DERITHI will sleep anywhere and refuse to make friends with humans.
Legendary?: No.
Gender Ratio: Male: 80% Female:20%
Egg Group: ground
Evolutions/Devolutions: None.
Attacks: 
Lv. 30: Leaf Blade
Lv. 32: Spite
Lv. 37 Grass Knot
Lv. 38 Fury Cutter
Lv. 41 Dragon Rage
Lv. 46 Iron Body
Lv. 48 Steel Infinity


----------



## Thorne (Mar 24, 2009)

^That's not yours, it was made by this guy.

Seriously Darkarmour, that was very bad, taking art without giving credits.


----------



## pkmnlvr101 (Mar 24, 2009)

theif!!!1!!!!!! u shud be baned u theif


----------



## Thorne (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear pkmnlvr101, let me spell it right for you:

"You sneaky thief! Stealing is a very bad thing and in my humble opinion you should meet your fatality!"

Seriously, is it that hard to push the buttons "y" "o" AND "u"? AND push capslock/shift at the beginning of a new sentence? It's, to say the least, just as annoying as someone who steals art in my opinion. But I guess I can't demand that from someone I'd guess won't stay here in more then a week.
And don't get me started on adding a dot at the end of every sentence.


----------



## see ya (Mar 24, 2009)

He's been banned. Hooray!

Also, art theft is a big no-no by me. If you're going to post a pokemon that's not yours, give credit where credit's due and get yer permission.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2009)

pkmnlvr101 said:


> theif!!!1!!!!!! u shud be baned u theif


Such delicious irony steak.

Anyway, most of the pokemon here are a bit overpowered, IMO. Guys, balance.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Mar 26, 2009)

Name: Psorpoise
Element: Water
Type: Water/Psychic
Ability: Thick Fat
Description: Imagine a young dolphin...good. Now turn it blue....and add purple eyes
Inspiration: Vacation in Florida
Pokedex Entry: Psorpoise is a native to the tropical waters around and within the Gemstone Archipelago south of Orre*May or may not appear in fanfics* Pods of Psorpoise and Reephins wander the coral reefs, and will play games with the passing boats and swimmers. Their psychic powers can be used to calm rough weather
Legendary?: Nope!
Gender Ratio: 50/50
Egg Group: Water 1
Evolutions/Devolutions: Reefin, the Dolphin Pokemon, and *Name pending until I can think of something that doesn't sound as retarded as Psyorca* The Killer whale Pokemon.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> ^That's not yours, it was made by this guy.
> 
> Seriously Darkarmour, that was very bad, taking art without giving credits.


Oh sorry, it wasn't named, i'll credit it now.

In the meantime...





Name: Pikablu
Type: Water/Electric
Ability: Clear Body
Height: 1'2
Weight: 13 lbs
Location: Near water
Inspiration: the myth of marill when released.
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: Male: 40% Female: 60%
Egg Group: None
Base Stats: 
HP: 31
Atk: 14
Def: 26
Sp. Atk: 21
Sp. Def: 20
Spd: 15
Attacks: 
Rollout
Mud Slap
Eletroshock
Tail Whip
Tier: UU


----------



## Astro (Mar 28, 2009)

My go:





Name: Omnipod
Type: Steel/Normal
Ability: Arena Lock or Levitate
Height: 0'9
Weight: Levitates or 5lbs
Location: Following beldum
Inspiration: A baby beldum
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: No gender
Egg Group: Ground
Evos/Prevos: Evolves into Beldum at level 10.
Base Stats: 
HP: 10
Atk: 11
Def: 9
Sp. Atk: 12
Sp. Def: 20
Spd: 15
attacks:
Tackle
metal sound
Tier: Not fully evolved.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Mar 28, 2009)

Name: Stardust Dragon
Type: Dragon/Stardust
Ability: Comet Armour (increases def & sp. def when 
Height: 9'9
Weight: 34lbs
Location: In a comet
Inspiration: Well...
Legendary?: Yes
Gender Ratio: Female 100%
Egg Group: None
Evos/Prevos: Evolves into Stardust Dragona at level 45 and holding usernamechange
Base Stats: 
HP: 94
Atk: 120
Def: 60
Sp. Atk: 70
Sp. Def: 70
Spd: 80
attacks:
Meteor Mash
AncientPower
Signal Beam
Zen Headbutt
Tier: Not fully evolved.

(Overpowered FTW.)


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 2, 2009)

Name: Poppant
Type: Normal/Subspace
Ability: Scatter
Height: 4'1
Weight: 14lbs
Location: Skyworld and many other places
Inspiration: Subspace Emissary
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: Male 30% Female 70%
Egg Group: None
Evos/Prevos: none
Base Stats: 
HP: 31
Atk: 29
Def: 33
Sp. Atk: 15
Sp. Def: 34
Spd: 50
attacks:
Screech
Tackle
Signal Beam
Body Slam
Tier: UU


----------



## sagefo (Apr 3, 2009)

Name: Blizzaceon (blizz-ay-shee-in)
Element: Ice and Dragon
Type:Supernatural Pokemon
Ability:Pressure
Height:25 ft
Weight:970 lbs
Description: it is the third pokemon in a legendary trio (like rayquaza or giratina).
The other two pokemon represent physical power and mental power. This pokemon represents supernatural/divine power. Its name is a combination of "blizzard", "glacier", and "dragon". it is found imprisoned in an ice temple because long ago it attempted to overthrow arceus.
Pokedex entry: It was sealed away by arceus long ago. It leaves violent snowstorms i its wake.
Appearance: Blizzaceans body is similiar to rayquazas, but with a slightly different pattern. Its body is pearly, iridescent white, like an opal. It has 2 short, heavily plated arms with medium length claws. its head is slender and pointed, like a snake. The upper part of its head is plated with helmet like armor, And it has 2 slitlike, pupilless yellow eyes.
Legendary?:yes
Gender ratio:Genderless
Egg Group:None
Base Stats;
Attack:80
Defense:85
Special attack:105
Special defense:65
HP:70
Speed:65
Signature move: White Out (90 power, all other pokemon are unable to attack for one turn).
Tier: definitely uber.


----------



## Elfin (Apr 17, 2009)

Name: Revena
Element: Dark/Ghost
Type: Voodoo Doll Pokemon
Ability: Cute Charm/Bad Dreams
Height: '4 
Weight: 1 LB
Description: It is a tiny, Skitty-like Pokemon with black fur and no face, except two huge red button eyes. Nightmare fuel-rific, but they never attack.
Inspiration: VOODOO DOLLS! Specifically, Lil' Eddie, not that anyone except Erindor know who/what that is. ;D
Pokedex Entry: A bizarre Pokemon said to be feared by even Arceus itself. They never appear to fight, however.
Legendary?: Yes
Gender Ratio: 50% Male, 50% Female
Egg Group: Fairy
Evolutions/Devolutions:None
Base Stats: Unknown, as they have never been seen fighting.
Attacks: Ghost Scream (Unlimited PP. Makes the other Pokemon too frightened to attack, like the ghosts in Pokemon Tower) This is the only attack that this Pokemon has been seen using; they always use it, then flee immediately after.
Tier: OU


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Apr 17, 2009)

Ooo... Lil' Eddie might get scared himself!

Hm... I think I made a Jolteon evolution...

Name: Shockoreon (Meh.)
Element: Electric
Ability: --
Description: Much larger and more built for speed than the Jolteon, has a lightning streak along its sides. No more collar thingy. Has spikes (Or whatever you call them) coming of its ankles. Kinda vague, but...

Wouldn't really know the rest of them. I actually drew this at one point.


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 18, 2009)

Name: Dragocune
Element: Dragon/Flying
Type: Mystical Pokémon
Ability: Pressure?
Description: Dragocune was a Pokémon that was made by some people who loved Suicune. When they tried to make another Suicune, they accidentally gave it features from other Pokémon. 
Inspiration: I wanted to make a supersplice. I chose Pokémon that I thought looked good together. Dragocune's name comes from dragon and Suicune. Or maybe Dragonair and Suicune because I gave it Dragonair's head.
Pokedex Entry: Dragocune was found in the Dragon Forest after a group released it to there. It is a very powerful Pokémon, even though it was man-made.
Legendary?: Yes
Egg Group: No eggs
Signature move: Dragon Wind. This is a combination Dragon-and-Flying type attack. Dragon Wind comes with 120 power, 5 PP, and 95% accuracy. Dragocune flaps its Articuno wings, sending out a wind. Purple bits that carry Dragon damage are in the wind.
Tier: Uber?


----------



## musical tears (Apr 25, 2009)

*Name:* Megalow
*Element:* Normal
*Type:* Megaphone
*Ability:* Soundproof
*Height:* 2'10''
*Weight:* 33.7 lbs
*Description:* Same kind body type as Numel, only Megalow'a body is completely red and skinnier.  Feet look like an elephant's.  Toes are yellow.  Mouth forms into the shape of a megaphone. There are two music notes on the right side of Megalow.  Ears are small and pointed at the tip.
*Inspiration:* i had a freakish dream
*Pokedex Entry:* Megalow can suck up any kind of sound and blast it back at it's opponents.  Usually, Megalow is slow and stupid.  Scientist have found out that it's related to the Numel and Whismer families.
*Legendary?:* no
*Gender Ratio:* 50% m 50% f
*Egg Group:* ground 
*Evolutions/Devolutions:* megalow @ 36 --> Blastfone.  Megalow @ Ice Rock --> Freezfone
*Attacks:* Uproar, Howl, Tackle, Hyper Voice, Mimic, Growl, Focus Energy, Take Down, Screech, Stomp.

sorry bout the page-stretch


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Apr 26, 2009)

Name: Kardas
Element: Dragon/Dark
Type: Umbra
Ability: Dark Screen. It makes him immune to supereffective moves against dark types
Height: 27' 6"
Weight: 1594 lbs.
Description: A similar body of a charizard, except that it is all black, has skeletal wings, red eyes, long, sharp claws, the tail now ends in a sharp point and has a giant, tooth-filled maw
Inspiration: In a different forum, I had once come up with a powerful dragon creature in a RP; it was used as a weapon by one faction. The name came from one of my usernames when I was at that forum
Pokedex Entry: Legend has it that this creature was born after the Distortion World was created. It has been said to emerge into the real world every thousand years.
Legendary?: Yes
Gender Ratio: None
Egg Group: None
Evolutions/Devolutions: None... yet
Base Stats:
HP: 150
Atk: 90
Def: 100
Sp. Atk: 140
Sp. Def: 100
Spd: 120
Signature Move: Dark Blast (PP 5.Essentially Dark Pulse with an attack power of 100 and High crit-hit ratio)
Tier: Somewhere between uber and OU


----------



## Lollicat (Apr 28, 2009)

Name: Darkougar
Element: Ghost/Dark
Type: Lust
Ability: Bad Dreams/Synchronize
Height: 1'5"
Weight: 9 lbs.
Description: A cat-sort or Pokemon, like Mew, except it is black with green eyes, green paws, and an emerald-colored scarf like Shaymin's.
Inspiration: I dunno, I saw this thread so I decided to try xD
Pokedex Entry: This Pokemon appears to those who feel envy to others. It curses them for their greed. It is said that Murkitty is so strong, a Darkougar can only have one Murkitty egg in its entire life.
Legendary?: Yes
Gender Ratio: 70% male
                   30% female
Egg Group: Ground
Evolutions/Devolutions: Murkitty (breed two Darkougar, but Murkitty does not evolve into Darkcougar, like the Manaphy/Phione relationship.)
Base Stats:
HP: 170
Atk: 80
Def: 90
Sp. Atk: 160
Sp. Def: 120
Spd: 130
Signature Move: Envy - (Power: 90 PP: 6) The foe is hurt by a pulse of dark energy, making it jealous of Darkougar. Its power increases the more it is used.
Tier: Somewhat of an uber, but mostly UU because of its bad movepool


----------



## Dave Strider (May 4, 2009)

I made my ones in paint so:
Mobrienne and Ludrin
Cudrey(Ameythest and Jade are fake games I may or may not make, depending if I can be bothered.)
Mairat


----------



## YetiPenguin (May 5, 2009)

Name: Excidicium
Element: Dragon-Poison
Type: The Longwing Pokemon
Ability: Acidic Fangs- Every attack Excidicium uses has a 30% chance of poisoning the enemy.
Height: 50 ft. (length), 100 ft. (wingspan)
Weight: 1249.7 lbs.
Description: A large, bluish-purple dragon with an incredibly long wingspan. Swirling gray markings cover its whole body. There are narrow opening in its fangs and talons so poison can be excreted. Bone spurs inside the mouth are visible sticking g out on either side of the jaws. These bone spurs allow the dragon to spit acid.
Inspiration: A dragon from a fantastic series I'm reading.
Pokedex Entry: EXICIDICIUM is renowned for it incredible wingspan, uncanny ability to spit acid, and its remarkable aerial maneuvering skills.
Legendary?: No, just extremely rare
Gender Ratio: 60% Male, 40% Female
Egg Group: Dragon/Flying
Evolutions/Devolutions: None
Base Stats: Excels in Speed and Special Attack. Lowest stats in HP and Defense. (Too lazy to fill out whole thing)
Attacks:
Draco Meteor
Extremespeed
Dragon Dance
Acid Spit (Poison Type, 100 Base Power, 70% Accuracy, Special, 50% Chance of Poison)
Tier: Uber, Special Sweeper


----------



## Black Rayquaza (May 26, 2009)

Name: Obliterix
Element: Fire/Steel
Type: Destroyer Pokemon
Ability: Destruction (Attack and Sp Attack increase by 10% with each hit)
Height: 7'08
Weight: 43 Pounds
Description: A Pokemon with a flaming body shaped like an slimmed, inverted teardrop and no legs, its dome-shaped head is attatched directly to the body.  It has eight eyes, arrayed in two columns of four, and attatched to its powerful arms by clasps at the wrists are two backwards-facing scyth-blades.
Inspiration: None at all.  Just a random creation.
Pokedex Entry: These Pokemon live in a dimension different to ours, and are constantly searching for a way through the void.  When one escapes into our realm, it can level entire cities in its rage.
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: Genderless
Evolutions/Devolutions: Has the pre-evolutions Blazix and Incendiarix.
Base Stats:
HP: 70
Atk: 90
Def: 40
Sp. Atk: 100
Sp. Def: 40
Spd: 60
Attacks: Leer, Ember, Metal Claw, Shadow Ball, Flamethrower, Overheat, Steel Scythe (a Steel version of Cross Chop) and a few others that I can't be bothered to think of right now.
Tier: Uber


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 1, 2009)

Aereon
Description: Same basic shaoe for an Eeveelution. It has wing-like ears. On the back of each of its paws is a small feather. Its tail is much like the one Pidgeotto has, just like a fan-out of feathers. It is also all white and it has sky blue eyes. It evolves from Eevee via level-up while holding a Shining Feather.
Type: Flying
Ability: Wind Veil: Raises evasiveness in a windstorm.
Stats:
HP: 65
Attack: 130
Defense: 95
Special Attack: 60
Special Defense: 110
Speed: 65

Moves:
1: Tail Whip
1: Tackle
8: Sand Attack
15: Gust
22: Quick Attack
29: Roost
36: Wind Slice
43: Reflect
50: Last Resort
57: Aerial Ace
64: Mirror Move
73: Brave Bird


----------



## Spatz (Jun 9, 2009)

Name: Pupanic
Name Origins: Puppy and Panic for those inable to geuss...
Element: Dark/Fire
Type: Frightening Puppy
Ability: Intimidate/Flash Fire
Male-
  Height: 3’ 5” 
  Length: 6’ 2” 
  Weight: 80 lbs
Female-
  Height: 3’2” 
  Length: 6’ 
  Weight: 75 lbs
Description: A short dog with somewhat demonic features about him, including stubby horns and spines running in three rows along his back.. He has moderate length fur, and a single hang-fang. If one were to be shaved completely, the skeletal structure of it would be very apparant, and show it's flame sack hanging in it's chest area.
Inspiration: I've had it for a while, no idea when or how it was inspired...
Pokedex Entry: Pupanic run wild in small packs. As their appearance frightens anyone they meet outside of their own evolution line they are a very seclusive species.
Legendary?: No
Gender Ratio: 47.5/52.5
Egg Group: Field (according to Pokedream it's ground though...) / Monster
Evolutions/Devolutions: Pupanic ~@25~ Onikami ~@45~ Houkaijuu
Base Stats:
HP: 40
Atk: 60	
Def: 25
Sp. Atk: 60
Sp. Def: 25
Spd: 60
Attacks: 
Level Up: Growl, Ember, Smokescreen, Quick attack, Poison Fang, Howl, Double Team, Flamethrower, Crunch, Shadow Claw, Heat wave
TM: 2, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 21, 22, 27, 28, 29, 32, 35, 36, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 50, 54, 63, 65, 70, 75, 79, 82
HM: 1, 4, 6, 8.
Breeding moves:
Thunder Fang, Fire Fang, Faint Attack, Beat Up, Nasty Plot, Foresight	
Tier: UU if anything...


----------



## JackPK (Jun 10, 2009)

I actually made a fake Grass-starter line a few years ago that I never quite finished...

X01. Dahlia (DAY-lee-uh)
Name origin: Dahlia is a kind of flower.

Pokedex Information:
Type: Grass
Ability: Overgrow
Appearance: Kittenlike, small and dark green. Its eyes are dark pink and around them are small "triangles" of a darker shade of green. On its shoulders are two small leaves. Its ankles have buds around them. Its tail has a budding, not-yet-bloomed flower hanging from its end.
Flavor text: DAHLIA's eyes glow when it is around a Trainer it loves. If it dislikes its Trainer, it becomes cranky.
Location: Starter Pokemon

Breeding Information:
Breeding group: Ground, Plant
Gender percentage: 87.5% male, 12.5% female
Evolution line: Dahlia -Lv16-> Asteralot -Lv32-> Pommcelle
Egg hatch steps: 5120

Battle Information:
Move list
	lv--. Tackle
	lv--. Growl
	lv07. Charm
	lv11. Razor Leaf
	lv13. Sleep Powder
	lv19. Bite
	lv21. Calm Mind
	lv25. Magical Leaf
	lv27. Synthesis
	lv31. none
	lv37. Extrasensory
	lv39. none
	lv43. Solarbeam
	lv45. none
TMs/HMs - TM04 (Calm Mind), TM06 (Toxic), TM09 (Bullet Seed), TM10 (Hidden Power), TM11 (Sunny Day), TM16 (Light Screen), TM17 (Protect), TM18 (Rain Dance), TM20 (Safeguard), TM21 (Frustration), TM27 (Return), TM32 (Double Team), TM33 (Reflect), TM42 (Facade), TM43 (Secret Power), TM44 (Rest), TM45 (Attract), TM46 (Thief), HM05 (Flash)


X02. Asteralot (as-TER-uh-lot)
Name origin: Aster is a genus of flower, and "lot" comes from the ocelot, a kind of cat.

Pokedex Information:
Type: Grass
Ability: Overgrow
Appearance: Catlike, medium sized, a kind of mediumish green. It has shading around its eyes shaped like a mask. It eyes are light purple. On its shoulders are two sharp leaves whose roots reach up the Pokemon's neck. Its paws have leaflike shoots covering them. Its tail has a flower hanging from its end.
Flavor text: The leaves attached to ASTERALOT's shoulders are symbiotes which give it powers over plants in exchange for nutrients.
Location: evolution only (evolve from Dahlia)

Breeding Information:
Breeding group: Ground, Plant
Gender percentage: 87.5% male, 12.5% female
Evolution line: Dahlia -Lv16-> Asteralot -Lv32-> Pommcelle
Egg hatch steps: N/A

Battle Information:
Move list
	lv--. Tackle
	lv--. Growl
	lv07. Charm
	lv11. Razor Leaf
	lv13. Sleep Powder
	lv16. Confusion
	lv22. Calm Mind
	lv26. Magical Leaf
	lv28. Synthesis
	lv33. Psybeam
	lv38. Aromatherapy
	lv41. Extrasensory
	lv45. Solarbeam
	lv48. Psychic
TMs/HMs - TM04 (Calm Mind), TM06 (Toxic), TM09 (Bullet Seed), TM10 (Hidden Power), TM11 (Sunny Day), TM12 (Taunt), TM16 (Light Screen), TM17 (Protect), TM18 (Rain Dance), TM19 (Giga Drain), TM20 (Safeguard), TM21 (Frustration), TM22 (Solarbeam), TM27 (Return), TM29 (Psychic), TM30 (Shadow Ball), TM32 (Double Team), TM33 (Reflect), TM42 (Facade), TM43 (Secret Power), TM44 (Rest), TM45 (Attract), TM46 (Thief), TM49 (Snatch), HM01 (Cut), HM05 (Flash)


X03. Pommcelle (pom-SEL)
Name origin: Pomme means apple in French, and "celle" comes from "pucelle", a title Joan of Arc adopted for herself (literally meaning "maid"), alluding to her visions and this Pokemon's psychic powers.

Pokedex Information:
Type: Grass/Psychic
Ability: Overgrow
Appearance: Large, catlike, pale green, with a barely darker green mask which shows only the Pokemon's eyes, which are a purplish color. The mask reaches back around the Pokemon's head, wrapping down around its neck and ending at two large, intimidating, sharp, stiff leaves on its shoulders. The mask has designs on it vaguely resembling a leaf's vein pattern. Its paws have leaflike shoots covering them. Its tail has a large flower hanging from its end with an apple dangling from it.
Flavor text: The apple on POMMCELLE's tail is a potent healing agent. It is said that when it becomes ripe and falls once a year, the field it lands in will be blessed.
Location: evolution only (evolve from Asteralot)

Breeding Information:
Breeding group: Ground, Plant
Gender percentage: 87.5% male, 12.5% female
Evolution line: Dahlia -Lv16-> Asteralot -Lv32-> Pommcelle
Egg hatch steps: N/A

Battle Information:
Move list
	lv--. Tackle
	lv--. Growl
	lv--. Scary Face
	lv--. Razor Leaf
	lv07. Scary Face
	lv11. Razor Leaf
	lv13. Hypnosis
	lv16. Confusion
	lv22. Calm Mind
	lv26. Magical Leaf
	lv28. Synthesis
	lv35. Future Sight
	lv40. Aromatherapy
	lv44. Extrasensory
	lv48. Solarbeam
	lv56. Psychic
TMs/HMs - TM04 (Calm Mind), TM05 (Roar), TM06 (Toxic), TM09 (Bullet Seed), TM10 (Hidden Power), TM11 (Sunny Day), TM12 (Taunt), TM15 (Hyper Beam), TM16 (Light Screen), TM17 (Protect), TM18 (Rain Dance), TM19 (Giga Drain), TM20 (Safeguard), TM21 (Frustration), TM22 (Solarbeam), TM23 (Iron Tail), TM27 (Return), TM29 (Psychic), TM30 (Shadow Ball), TM32 (Double Team), TM33 (Reflect), TM42 (Facade), TM43 (Secret Power), TM44 (Rest), TM45 (Attract), TM46 (Thief), TM49 (Snatch), HM01 (Cut), HM04 (Strength), HM05 (Flash)


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 10, 2009)

Name: Zongeese
Element: Normal
Type: Baby Mongoose
Ability: Intimidate
Male-60% Female- 40%
Height: 2"40
Weight: 40 lbs

Description: Looks like a shorty, stubbier, fluffier version of zangoose with a tiny red scar covering one of the ears. It has tiny baby teeth and a big head for a small-ish body.
Inspiration: I've always wanted to make a baby zangoose.
Pokedex Entry: A baby mongoose that although wants to get involved with the family pack is always side-lined and protected. They have just as much courage and will to fight as any other member of the family but must be protected until it evolves as they are very reckless. It would take on any pokemon in a fight and must keep eating and stay fit to stay alive.
Legendary?: No
Evolutions/Devolutions: Zangoose @ LV: 14
Base Stats:
HP: 17
Atk: 40 
Def: 10
Sp. Atk: 20
Sp. Def: 25
Spd: 19
Attacks: 
1.)Growl, 2.)Quick attack, 3.)Howl, 4.)Swords Dance, Level UP:Double Team, Crunch, Hyper Fang
HM: 1 
Tier: NFE (Not Fully Evolved)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 10, 2009)

Name: Mafioose (MAH-fee-OOZE) (Image link)
Element: Normal/Dark
Type: Mafia Lord 
Ability: Immunity, Feud (Increases stats when SEVIPER or SEVINPIN are sent out)
Height: 5’3 ft.
Weight: 95.5 lbs.
Description: Maifioose look like larger versions of Zangoose, but their markings are a deep crimson and their fur is a dark grey. There is a large “M” marking on the front and back and an “X” mark on the front. They have 3 black claws, excluding 1 opposable, shaped like the RAZOR CLAW. The red marking now covers both eyes, the left as well as the right.
Inspiration: The idea of a rivalry between Zangoose and Seviper, and partly from “Romeo and Juliet”.
Pokedex Entry: MAFIOOSE are deemed as leaders in packs of ZANGOOSE. They despise their enemy clan of SEVINPIN.
Legendary?: No.
Gender Ratio: 50% Male, 50% Female.
Egg Group: Ground
Evolutions/Devolutions: From Zangoose (Level up with RAZOR CLAW)
Base Stats:
HP: 83
Atk: 130
Def: 70
Sp. Atk: 70
Sp. Def: 70
Spd: 115
Attacks: Night Slash (—), Crush Claw (—), X-Scissor (—), Close Combat (—)
Tier: OU likely.

Name: Sevinpin (SEH-vin-Pin) (Image link)
Element: Poison/Steel
Type: Mafia Kingpin
Ability: Shed Skin, Feud (Increases stats when ZANGOOSE or MAFIOOSE are sent out)
Height:
Weight:
Description: Sevinpin look like larger, but the same length of SEVIPER. A gold, metal plate covers up much of the upper part of the head, with two long red fangs emerging from the front and two shorter, fatter fangs pointing upwards from the back of the jaw. There is a marking that looks like two “S” shapes, one inverted, crossing over each other. Two purple wing-like shapes poke out from the side of it’s head and gold ridges poke out of it’s back. It’s tail ends in one of these ridges with two purple C shapes poking out.
Inspiration: The idea of a rivalry between Zangoose and Seviper, and partly from “Romeo and Juliet”.
Pokedex Entry: SEVINPIN loathe their enemy, the MAFIOOSE. They are hailed as leaders in pack of SEVIPER.
Legendary?: (Yes or no)
Gender Ratio: Male 50%, Female 50%
Egg Group: Ground
Evolutions/Devolutions: From Seviper (Level up with RAZOR FANG)
Base Stats:
HP: 83
Atk: 115
Def: 70
Sp. Atk: 115
Sp. Def: 70
Spd: 75
Attacks: Iron Tail (—), Poison Jab (—), Night Slash (—), Wring Out (—)
Tier: OU likely.


----------



## BynineB (Jun 10, 2009)

Diskawaii

Water Type

Ht. 0'05”
Wt. 0.2 lbs

Evolves into Luvdisc with a Heart Scale equipped.

DISKAWAII can only rely on it's charm and cuteness to win battles, because it is so frail.

Ability: Cute Charm

HTP:         26
ATK:       4
DEF:        4
SPATK:   14
SPDEF:    12
SPD:        36

Level Up Moves:
Lv - Splash
Lv 7 Charm
Lv 13 Bubble

Learns TM 06, 10, 17, 18, 21, 27, 32, 42, 43, 44, 45, 58, 78, 82, 83, 87, and 90.

Tier: Probably banned from Ubers..


----------



## Spatz (Jun 10, 2009)

BynnieB, I think you made the officially smallest pokemon overall.

Ghastly = 0.2 lbs, and 3'
Diglett = +10lbs, and 5"


----------



## Treechu (Jun 12, 2009)

*Gibbard*

*Classification:* Musical 
*Type:* Grass/Fight
*Ability:* 

Filter - Reduces damage from super effective hits by 1/4 .
Own Tempo - Prevents Confusion.

*Base Stats:* 105 HP / 45 Atk / 95 Def / 80 SpA / 105 SpD / 45 Spd
*Gender Ratio:* 60% , 40% 
*Height:* 4'09
*Weight:* 203.8 Lbs
*Evolution Chain:*  Sopranape --> Lvl 34 --> Gibbard

*Wild Held Item:* 5% Black Flute, 5% Blue Flute, 5% Red Flute, 5% White Flute
*Base Exp:* 1,640,000 - Fluctuating
*Base Happiness:* 70
*Colour Category:* Green
*Pal Park Location:* Forest

*Damage Taken:*
Normal - 1
Fire - x2
Water - x0.5
Grass - x0.5
Electric - x0.5
Ice - x2
Fighting - x1
Poison - x2
Ground - x0.5
Flying - x4
Psychic - x2
Bug - x1
Rock - x0.5
Ghost - x1
Dragon - x1
Dark - x0.5
Steel - x1

*Pokedex:*
Entry 1 - "GIBBARD carries various instruments around with it. Not only does it play them well it can use them in battles."
Entry 2 - "A trail of happiness usually follows this PKMN. They are never seen without their instruments."

*Egg Group:* Ground/Humanshape
*Base Egg Steps to Hatch:*  5,120
*Effort Points from Battling it:* 1 HP Point, 1 SpD Point
*Catch Rate:* 60

*Move Set:*

*Level Up -*

H Heal Bell
- Sing
- Pound
- Sand-Attack
- Razor Leaf
3 Pound
8 Sand-Attack
13 Razor Leaf
17 Uproar
22 Yawn
27 Magical Leaf
32 Wake-Up Slap
38 Synthesis
44 Perish Song
59 Hyper Voice
54 Nature Beat*

*TM & HM Attacks -*

TM01 - Focus Punch
TM04 - Calm Mind
TM06 - Toxic
TM08 - Bulk Up
TM09 - Bullet Seed
TM10 - Hidden Power
TM11 - Sunny Day
TM15 - Hyper Beam
TM17 - Protect
TM19 - Giga Drain
TM21 - Frustration
TM22 - Solarbeam
TM23 - Iron Tail
TM26 - Earthquake
TM27 - Return
TM31 - Brick Break
TM32 - Double Team
TM39 - Rock Tomb
TM42 - Facade
TM43 - Secret Power
TM44 - Rest
TM45 - Attract
TM52 - Focus Blast
TM53 - Energy Ball
TM56 - Fling
TM58 - Endure
TM60 - Drain Punch
TM68 - Giga Impact
TM70 - Flash
TM75 - Swords Dance
TM78 - Captivate
TM80 - Rock Slide
TM82 - Sleep Talk
TM83 - Natural Gift
TM86 - Grass Knot
TM87 - Swagger
TM90 - Subsitute

HM04 - Strength
HM06 - Rock Smash
HM08 - Rock Climb

*Platinum Move Tutor -*

Fire Punch
Ice Punch
Knock Off
Sucker Punch
Thunderpunch
Vacuum Wave
Zen Headbutt
Helping Hand
Snore
Synthesis
Uproar
Aqua Tail
Mud-slap
Seed Bomb
Super Power

*Egg Moves -*

Body Slam
Fling
Encore
Teeter Dance
Charm
Role Play
Meditate
Belly Drum

*Nature Beat
Type: Grass
Status
Power: --
Accuracy: 100
PP: 5
Special Effect: Raises the user Defense and SpDef by two stages. 
Description: The user plays a melodic beat, raising its defences.

-----

I can has win? 8D; lol.. I have bunch of these laying in my computer. Just chose on and posted it here.


----------



## BynineB (Jun 12, 2009)

Eon Spirit said:


> *BynnieB*, I think you made the officially smallest pokemon overall.
> 
> Ghastly = 0.2 lbs, and 3'
> Diglett = +10lbs, and 5"


"BynnieB"? Should I call you Eonnsprit?

Anyhow. Just for the lulz, I made a prevo of Diskawaii.

Charmallow

Normal Type

Ht. 0'01”
Wt. 0.04 lbs

Evolves into Diskawaii if it wins a battle.

This completely pathetic Pokemon's only option in battle is widening it's eyes. This technique scarcely works, however.

Ability: Klutz

HTP:         4
ATK:       2
DEF:        2
SPATK:   3
SPDEF:    4
SPD:        2

Level Up Moves:
Lv - Eye Sparkle

Learns no TMs.

Name: Eye Sparkle
Type: Normal
Pow: -
Acc: 100
PP: 25
Desc: Lowers the foe's attack slightly. Has a small chance of raising all of the user's stats sharply.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 15, 2009)

Charmallow ftwut?

Sorry bout the User name mishap, probably didn't read it right, I don't pay attention to details sometimes...


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 21, 2009)

*Fumant*
Element: Fire/Water
Type: Steamvent Pokémon
Height: 2’07”	
Weight: 66.1 lbs
Ability: Rain Dish

*Description:*

Fumant live at the peaks of mountains and hunt in swarms. It has large fangs, and has a spout at the top of its head. Fumant have two organs in their bodies that can generate fire and water. It shoots water and fire powerfully out the spout on its head. 

Fumant's name comes from Fume and Ant. Fumant resembles both spiders and ants (they have six legs and powerful fangs).

Gender Ratio: 50/50
Egg Group: Monster and Ground
Steps to hatch: 5120
EV: 1 Special Attack
Evolution: Evolves into Fumad at level 42 (See Below)
Stats:
HP: 53
Atk: 71
Def: 45
Sp. Atk: 79
Sp. Def: 40
Spe: 57
Moves:
Lv   Move
--   Leer
--   Harden
5    Quick Attack
13  Water Gun
13  Ember
17  Steam Bomb
25  Ice Fang
25  Fire Fang
29  Rain Dance
37  Flamethrower
41  Hydro Pump
49  Steam Burst

Egg Moves: Lava Plume, Take Down, Flare Blitz, Metal Sound, Water Sport, Protect, Iron Defense

Tier: NFE

*Fumad*
Element: Fire/Water
Type: Boiler Pokémon
Height: 6'03"	
Weight: 396.6 lbs
Ability: Rain Dish

*Description:*

Fumad, like Fumant, travel in swarms and live in high-altitude locations. They have very developed fangs and can bite through solid rock. Fumad have six legs and can run at speeds over 40 Mph. Its exoskeleton is harder than steel and has a molecular composition similar to spider silk. It also has a steamvent on its head that can blast fire and water with tremendous force.

Fumad's name comes from Fume and Mad. Like Fumant, Fumad is based off spiders, with characteristics of ants.

Gender Ratio: 50/50
Egg Group: Monster and Ground
Steps to hatch: 5120
EV: 1 Special Attack, 1 Speed
Evolution: Evolves from Fumant 
Stats:
HP: 65
Atk: 94
Def: 96
Sp. Atk: 106
Sp. Def: 65
Spe: 104
Moves:
Lv   Move
--   Leer
--   Harden
--   Water Gun
--   Ember
5    Quick Attack
13  Water Gun
13  Ember
17  Steam Bomb
25  Ice Fang
25  Fire Fang
29  Rain Dance
37  Flamethrower
41  Hydro Pump
42  Amnesia
49  Steam Burst
57  Water Spout
57  Eruption

Tier: Most Likely Overused. 

Steam Bomb
Type: Water
Category: Special
Power: 65
PP: 10
Accuracy: 85%
The Pokémon shoots superheated water at the foe. Has a 30% chance to burn the target.

Steam Burst
Type: Water
Category: Special
Power: 120
PP: 5
Accuracy: 70%
A more powerful form of Steam Bomb. Has a 30% chance to burn the target.


I have created about 15 fake Pokémon, so I just picked two and put them here. I may add more later.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Name: Manatoth
Element: Water/Grass
Type: Sea Cow Pokemon
Ability: Thick Fat/Effect Spore
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 194lbs
Description: Basically it's a blue seal/sea lion covered in green moss/algae. The shiny has red algae instead. 
Inspiration: Manatees
Pokedex Entry: Manatoth are peaceful herbivorous pokemon. In the past, thieir singing was mistaken for that of Mermaids./Manatoth move so slowly whilst grazing, algae grows all over their bodies. These algae produce spores which protect against predators.
Gender Ratio: 50/50
Egg Group: Water 1, Ground
Evolutions/Devolutions: None
Base Stats:
HP: 120
Atk: 40
Def: 100
Sp. Atk: 120
Sp. Def: 100
Spd: 40
Attacks:

Level Up:
Lv1:Tackle
Lv2:Growl
Lv4:Sing
Lv7:Stun Spore
Lv10:Water Gun
Lv14:Mega Drain
Lv19:Perish Song
Lv23:Sleep Powder
Lv25:Headbutt
Lv29:Water Pulse
Lv36:Giga Drain
Lv40:Rain Dance
Lv43:Body Slam
Lv48:Spore
Lv54:Hydro Pump

TM/HM:
TM03:Water Pulse
TM04:Calm Mind
TM05:Roar
TM06:Toxic
TM07:Hail
TM09:Bullet Seed
TM10:Hidden Power
TM11:Sunny Day
TM13:Ice Beam
TM14:Blizzard
TM15:Hyper Beam
TM17:Protect
TM18:Rain Dance
TM19:Giga Drain
TM21:Frustration
TM22:Solarbeam
TM23:Iorn Tail
TM27:Return
TM31:Brick Break
TM32:Double Team
TM42:Facarde
TM43:Secret Power
TM44:Rest
TM45:Attract
TM53:Energy Ball
TM55:Brine
TM80:Rock Slide
TM82:Sleep Talk
TM83:Natural Gift
TM90:Substitute
HM03:Surf
HM04:Strengh
HM06:Rock Smash
HM07:Waterfall

Move Tutor (Platinum):
Dive
Icy Wind
Zen Headbutt
Helping Hand
Snore
Swift
Synthesis
Uproar
Aqua Tail
Seed Bomb
Twister

Tier: No idea


----------



## sagefo (Jul 26, 2009)

Treechu said:


> *Gibbard*
> 
> *Classification:* Musical
> *Type:* Grass/Fight
> ...


This pokemons  name wouldn't happen to be inspired by Ben Gibbard, would it?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 28, 2009)

Name: Chickawo (CHIK-a-WOAH) 
Element: Normal
Type: Nestling
Ability:  Cute Carm
Height: 0' 8"
Weight: 7 lbs
Description: CHICKAWO has peachy pink color with a thin coat of soft yellow down. It also has two stubby wings that have a few undevloped flight feathers. The last distuinguishing feature is it's oversized feet in proportion to the rest of its body.
Inspiration: My baby bird :3
Pokedex Entry: CHICKAWO is a highly voracious eater, even trying to peck at any CATERPIE that happen to come too close. The olny thing that it won't attempt to eat is its mother.
Legendary?: (Yes or no) No
Gender Ratio: Male 50%, Female 50%
Egg Group: Baby (No Eggs)
Evolutions/Devolutions: To Clawatiel (Firendship with RAZOR Claw)
Base Stats:
HP: 40
Atk: 55
Def: 30
Sp. Atk: 35
Sp. Def: 30
Spd: 55
Total: 215

Attacks: 
Peck (—), 
Charm (—), 
Tail Whip (06), 
Sweet Kiss (12)
Gust (17)

TMS: idk 

Tier: NU (never used) its a baby pokemon


----------



## ink (Aug 3, 2009)

made by ink
name:gardpi
atk:25
def:36
info:it can be gentle but one wrong move
and it turns into evil
where you get it:from grumpy old man


----------



## Purplemew12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Name: Hearoken

Element: Dark/Fate

Type: Heartbreak Pokemon (of course.)

Ability: Heartbreak Melody- Sharply lowers the opponent's special defense

Height: 1'02"

Weight: 21.85 lbs

Description: Heart Shaped body, Orange wings, Yellow beak and feet...originally meant to look like a star, but over the different reposes and redrawings...didn't. See pic...

Inspiration: Hmm...the idea was actually because I was listening to a Martina McBride song...that sounds kind of weird...but...yeah...Part of the lyrics to 'This One's For The Girls' inspired this one...see if you can guess! Also..name, broken, and heart, pretty straightforward.

Pokedex Entry: Listening to this pokemon sing can make one extremely depressed and make them dwell on the worst moments of there lives. Hearoken also has a healing song, but very rarely sing it. Most Hearoken live in the forest outside of Twinleaf Town in Sinnoh and prefer to avoid humans whever possible.

Legendary?: No

Gender Ratio: 50-50

Egg Group: Flying

Evolutions/Devolutions: None


----------

